# Fiorentina - Napoli: finale Coppa Italia. 3 Maggio ore 21.Tv Rai 1.



## admin (26 Aprile 2014)

Coppa Italia 2013/2014. Atto finale.

Fiorentina - Napoli, la finale a sorpresa di questa edizione della coppa nazionale. La partita si disputerà allo Stadio Olimpico di Roma il prossimo Sabato 3 Maggio 2014 alle ore 21.

Dove vedere Fiorentina - Napoli in tv?

Diretta in chiaro su Rai 1 a partire dalle ore 20,45. Sarà possibile vedere la panchina anche in diretta streaming sul sito della Rai.


Le quote dei Bookmakers per la finale di Coppa Italia 2013/2014: Napoli favorito a 2.25 ; Fiorentina a 3.00 ; Pareggio a 3,25


La Fiorentina ha presentato una maglia speciale che indosserà per l'occasione. Eccola, di seguito. 


A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla finale, le probabili formazioni, l'arbitro, ed i commenti pre durante e post partita.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2014)

a malincuore, ma si tifa Napoli tutta la vita.


----------



## Frikez (26 Aprile 2014)

La Fiorentina senza Cuadrado, Rossi e Gomez non la vedo benissimo, Napoli favorito IMHO


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2014)

Sarà pieno di tifosi viola immagino, chissà da quanto tempo stanno aspettando un evento simile..


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2014)

Vincerà sicuramente il Napoli, ma a squadre complete la fiorentina avrebbe Potuto dire la sua


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Aprile 2014)

*Higuain ci sarà*


----------



## rossovero (27 Aprile 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sarà pieno di tifosi viola immagino, chissà da quanto tempo stanno aspettando un evento simile..



Credo che l'ultima coppa Italia viola sia datata 2001, prima che Rui venisse da noi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Aprile 2014)

Se il Napoli non vince neanche questa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2014)

Vero manca pure Cuadrado, se Benitez non la vince e proprio un  .


----------



## Butcher (27 Aprile 2014)

Dipende tutto dalle condizioni di Higuain.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Aprile 2014)

Se consideriamo la simpatia delle tifoserie e dei presidenti non dovremo nemmeno guardare la partita...tuttavia tra i due allenatori ho una leggera preferenza per Benitez, che è una persona per bene, quindi a denti stretti, e di poco, preferisco il Napoli.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2014)

up


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2014)

Beh se non vince manco questo Benitez  alla Fiorentina manca il giocatore più forte (cuadrado) forse avrà Pepito ma non puoi chiedere chissà cosa e non ci sarà manco Gomez.


----------



## Nicco (2 Maggio 2014)

25000 fiorentini a Roma.
Dice un la si sente sta partiha!


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2014)

Pepito in panca, dai che torna per il mondiale.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Maggio 2014)

Non vedo proprio come il Napoli possa perdere, se lo facesse sarebbe una stagione quasi fallimentare.


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2014)

Vittoria del Napoli manco quotata, dai.


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Maggio 2014)

Vince il Napoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2014)

*Ecco le formazioni secondo la GdS:

*​


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non vedo proprio come il Napoli possa perdere, se lo facesse sarebbe una stagione quasi fallimentare.


Togli il quasi. Hanno perso tutti i titoli ed in campionato hanno un posto in meno, rispetto allo scorso anno.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2014)

*Le formazioni ufficiali: 

Fiorentina: Neto, Tomovic,Gonzalo, Savic, Pasqual, Pizarro, Aquilani, Vargas Joaquin, Borja Valero, Ilicic. All. Montella 

Napoli: Reina, Henrique, Fernandez, Raul Albiol, Ghoulam, Jorginho, Inler, Hamsik, Inisgne, Callejon, Higuain. All. Benitez *


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

Si sta decidendo sul da farsi. Se giocare o non giocare --) http://www.milanworld.net/sparatoria-coppa-italia-tre-feriti-di-cui-uno-gravissimo-vt17136.html


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

Per me la rinviano, vedo un clima abbastanza teso. In questo modo non si può giocare.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

up


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2014)

Mamma mia animali


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

Sono in Italia succedono queste cose, vergogna


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

Che schifo.

Coppa inutile tra due squadre altrettanto inutili. Farebbero bene a non assegnarla e a rimandare questi animali a casa con le orecchie abbassate.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

Sta succedendo un macello. Passeranno tutta la serata a far casino senza far iniziare nulla.


----------



## Doctore (3 Maggio 2014)

il calcio italiano sta cadendo da tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2014)

Il calcio non è questo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

Spero che la rinviano, a dispetto di tutti quegli animali sugli spalti che lanciano petardi come nulla fosse.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

*La partita si dovrebbe giocare. *


----------



## BB7 (3 Maggio 2014)

Tutti in galera da mandare. Vergogna per tutto il paese


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

Petardi? Più che altro bombe carta e fumogeni.


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2014)

Sarebbe cosa buona e giusta cancellare la finale. Un segnale forte e ben deciso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> *Sarebbe cosa buona e giusta cancellare la finale.* Un segnale forte e ben deciso.


Magari. Però hanno paura, in caso di sospensione stasera, succederà la guerra. Tensione altissima.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

*Ufficiale si gioca *


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

*La rai ha annunciato che si giocherà.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

Ma dai, c'è il disordine totale, un tifoso seduto su un altura


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2014)

I tifosi del Napoli sono stati attaccati da dei tifosi di altra squadra (non i fiorentini) nella zona antistante allo stadio olimpico. Fonte Sky


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2014)

E poi ci chiediamo perché il campionato italiano è così scadente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Napoli sono stati attaccati da dei tifosi di altra squadra (non i fiorentini) nella zona antistante allo stadio olimpico. Fonte Sky


.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale si gioca *




.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Maggio 2014)

Che figura di m3rda a livello internazionale


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2014)

*Rettifica:
Il prefetto ha emesso un comunicato dove specifica che quanto accaduto non ha nulla a che fare con la partita e non si è trattato di scontro fra tifoserie.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Che schifo mi vergogno  per me non va giocata.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

Hanno paura dei tifosi, in caso di sospensione ci sarebbe il caos totale. Certo, anch'io preferirei non la giocassero.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2014)

non doveva essere giocata.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

*"Si gioca perchè la curva ha detto si. Il tifoso del Napoli ha dato l'ok".


Ma siamo matti?? Solo in Italia sono i tifosi a decidere se, quando e come giocare.*


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2014)

ma alla RAI hanno detto che la CURVA HA DECISO che la partita va giocata.
Ma che roba è?


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *"Si gioca perchè la curva ha detto si. Il tifoso del Napoli ha dato l'ok".
> 
> 
> Ma siamo matti?? Solo in Italia sono i tifosi a decidere se, quando e come giocare.*


Lasciamo solo perdere va  ora si giocherà se va bene alle 22.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *"Si gioca perchè la curva ha detto si. Il tifoso del Napoli ha dato l'ok".
> 
> 
> Ma siamo matti?? Solo in Italia sono i tifosi a decidere se, quando e come giocare.*


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, è quello che volevo scrivere io. Purtroppo chi si occupa dell' "ordine" è gente a cui mancano gli attributi.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2014)

Solo da noi succedono queste cose.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (3 Maggio 2014)

Non iniziamo a dire che 'solo dai noi succede così' in Argentina e Brasile succede di peggio


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2014)

"I rappresentanti delle due curve hanno discusso e hanno concordato che la partita verrà seguita in silenzio per rispetto del ragazzo in ospedale"

"Il cerimoniale sarà effettuato come da protocollo"


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *"Si gioca perchè la curva ha detto si. Il tifoso del Napoli ha dato l'ok".
> 
> 
> Ma siamo matti?? Solo in Italia sono i tifosi a decidere se, quando e come giocare.*



Una vergogna solo italiana. Abete (se, vabbè...) dovrebbe sguainare la spada contro questo tipo di "autorizzazioni".


----------



## robs91 (3 Maggio 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo a dire che 'solo dai noi succede così' in Argentina e Brasile succede di peggio



ah beh son soddisfazioni...


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo a dire che 'solo dai noi succede così' in Argentina e Brasile succede di peggio



Paesi con microcriminalità elevatissima. In Inghilterra, Germania, Francia, Olanda (and so on) non mi pare


----------



## BB7 (3 Maggio 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo a dire che 'solo dai noi succede così' in Argentina e Brasile succede di peggio



Ah beh perchè paragonarsi a quelle realtà mi sembra giusto essendo in Europa... Dai si parla della Serie A


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo a dire che 'solo dai noi succede così' in Argentina e Brasile succede di peggio



Il paragone con Argentina e Brasile non mi consola affatto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Alessandra  i fischi vergognosi assurdo.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Maggio 2014)

La partita non andava giocata. Ma era una decisione da prendere già dopo l'episodio... Comunque han fatto bene a chiedere a tutti comprese le tifoserie, vista la situazione, se andava giocata. Evidentemente le notizie sul tifoso sono migliorate


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2014)

gli ultrà fischiano l'inno. i bambini cantano.

via gli ultrà dallo stadio


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

Ci mancava solo quella stonata della Amoroso. Che tristezza.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Maggio 2014)

Madonna, come rovinare l'inno...


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> gli ultrà fischiano l'inno. i bambini cantano.
> 
> via gli ultrà dallo stadio



guarda che ha fischiato lo stadio intero... giustamente...

La giochi.. profilo basso... niente cerimonie o festeggiamenti


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2014)

Quegli che fischiavano l'inno erano gli stessi che a luglio 2006 andavano in giro con le bandiere a fare festa per coppa d mondo?


----------



## BB7 (3 Maggio 2014)

Ogni anno si cade più in basso, senza parole... Non mi piace la Amoroso ma fischiare l'inno e lanciare petardi è stato vergognoso


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> gli ultrà fischiano l'inno. i bambini cantano.



Si chiama ignoranza.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> guarda che ha fischiato lo stadio intero... giustamente...
> 
> La giochi.. profilo basso... niente cerimonie o festeggiamenti



cantare l'inno nazionale da quando è diventato simbolo di indecenza?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (3 Maggio 2014)

Francia
PSG - Marsiglia: tifoso parigino morto dopo che era rimasto ferito in uno scontro contro i marsigliesi
Germania
Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco: tifoso tedesco morto dopo un'accoltellata nella pancia
Inghilterra
Inghilterra - Galles: tifoso del Galles morto e 6 feriti dopo un'aggressione poco fuori l'ingresso allo stadio


----------



## BB7 (3 Maggio 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Francia
> PSG - Marsiglia: tifoso parigino morto dopo che era rimasto ferito in uno scontro contro i marsigliesi
> Germania
> Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco: tifoso tedesco morto dopo un'accoltellata nella pancia
> ...



Si ma si stava parlando di tifosi che dettano legge nello stadio...


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> cantare l'inno nazionale da quando è diventato simbolo di indecenza?


Penso che sia stata fischiata la Amoroso, non l'inno. In effetti è stata oscena.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si ma si stava parlando di tifosi che dettano legge nello stadio...



Non so se succede anche altrove, ma i scontri tra tifosi ci sono ancora oggi in tutto il mondo


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

Parliamo della partita va. Occasione di Insigne e poi di Higuain.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Maggio 2014)

Ma alla Rai se non sono dislessici non li prendono a fare le telecronache?


----------



## BB7 (3 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non so se succede anche altrove, ma i scontri tra tifosi ci sono ancora oggi in tutto il mondo



Infatti quello ci sarà sempre ma vedere un "ultra" che detta legge e che deve essere interpellato prima di decidere se giocare la partita non mi pare una cosa comune


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

1-0 Insigne.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Infatti quello ci sarà sempre ma vedere un "ultra" che detta legge e che deve essere interpellato prima di decidere se giocare la partita non mi pare una cosa comune



ma non ci credo che ha deciso l'ultrà...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Maggio 2014)

Che babbi quelli della fiorentina, mamma mia


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

Vabbè, a parte tutto, la vittoria del Napoli è scontata.

Figuratevi se Montella riesce a vincere qualcosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

La Amoroso vergognosa  ma che cantanti ascoltate, magari i ligabue e Vasco rossi   .


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

Bel gol di Insigne, però la difesa viola è un qualcosa di inguardabile.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Maggio 2014)

Che polli Pasqual e Savic...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

2-0 Insigne.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

2-0 Napoli.

Puah


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2014)

Che cosa ha fatto Higuain..


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Che scarsa sta Fiorentina due reti da Insigne, che non faceva doppietta da un bel po.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

La fiorentina non ci sta capendo NIENTE.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2014)

La Rai non sa manco che Jorjinho è comunque italiano........


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Maggio 2014)

Mamma mia Fiorentina disastrosa, partita già finita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2014)

che polli


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> La Amoroso vergognosa  ma che cantanti ascoltate, magari i ligabue e Vasco rossi   .



Vasco Rossi? 

Ha segnato più oggi Insigne del resto dell'anno.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Maggio 2014)

Madò qua a Livorno i napoletani stan già facendo festa!!! Fuochi d'artificio... mah


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2014)

Inter segna solo contro di noi da centrocampo eh


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Maggio 2014)

C'entra poco la sparatoria tra romani e napoletani, andava giocata senza esitazione.

Coppa Italia, ma con solo tre italiani in campo su 22 ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vasco Rossi?
> 
> Ha segnato più oggi Insigne del resto dell'anno.



Si quel genere di cantanti che a me non fanno impazzire più di tanto anzi, comunque serio Insigne ha segnato più oggi che in tutto il campionato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

2-1 Vargas.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2014)

Almeno la partita è bella


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

Madonna che difese! 

Almeno vediamo una partita divertente, dai.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2014)

Bella partita.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Maggio 2014)

Partitazzo comunque


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si quel genere di cantanti che a me non fanno impazzire più di tanto anzi, comunque serio Insigne ha segnato più oggi che in tutto il campionato.



Sisi ma infatti ero d'accordo con te 

Speriamo che entri Pepito


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

*Fine primo tempo:

Fiorentina-Napoli 1-2 Insigne,Insigne,Vargas*


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2014)

era regolare il gol di aquilani


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Maggio 2014)

Bisogna giocare,gli ultras del Napoli avrebbero voluto fermarla e quindi bisogna continuare


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

Aquilani sembrava in linea


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

L'importante è che non finisca x altrimenti non finisce più  .


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Penso che sia stata fischiata la Amoroso, non l'inno. In effetti è stata oscena.



No no, è stato fischiato l'inno ed era qualcosa di premeditato (se ne parla da giorni sul web).


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2014)

Che pacarro sto Hamsik...sembra mia nonna


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2014)

La Viola con Rossi, Cuadrado e Gomez avrebbe fatto a fette il Napoli.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No no, è stato fischiato l'inno ed era qualcosa di premeditato (se ne parla da giorni sul web).



Successe anche nel 2012,quando partì il coro _Partenopei,noi siamo partenopei_


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Viola con Rossi, Cuadrado e Gomez avrebbe fatto a fette il Napoli.



Ma il Mitra dov'è?

Pepito


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Pepito eccolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

MAtri conta meno di 0, avrebbe trovato piu spazio da noi e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Viola con Rossi, Cuadrado e Gomez avrebbe fatto a fette il Napoli.



Sono sicuro che al posto degli inutili gobbacci, contro il Benfica avrebbero fatto meglio.. quest'anno si meritavano la finale


----------



## aleslash (3 Maggio 2014)

Qua ci vuole il mitra a risolvere la situazione


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2014)

*Inler espulso*


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Rosso per Inler, sto giocatore solo contro di noi fa i partitoni.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Maggio 2014)

ma come si fa ad andare in giro ancora con inler ?  

sto cesso segna solo a noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Inler espulso*



Azzecca solo due partite all'anno..indovinate contro chi? Con tanto di gol


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma come si fa ad andare in giro ancora con inler ?
> 
> sto cesso segna solo a noi.



Segna è una parola grossa. Direi si esprime nella nobile arte del "Gollonzo al Milan".


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Eccoli il Mitra  ora giocheranno in 10 vs 10


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2014)

hahahaha non mi ero accorto che mancasse matri


----------



## aleslash (3 Maggio 2014)

Vai mitra fatti riscattare


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Ilicic aahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2014)

cosa si è mangiato ilicic


----------



## aleslash (3 Maggio 2014)

Non ci credooo che ha sbagliato ilicic....ma che palla il mitra


----------



## iceman. (3 Maggio 2014)

Che cosa ha sbagliato..


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

Dio mio Ilicic


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2014)

Mitraglia versione assist-man


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

E szeru tituli pure per la Fiorentina


----------



## aleslash (3 Maggio 2014)

Che rapidità matri


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2014)

a parte la partenza shock la fiorentina ha dominato comunque

prepariamoci ai caroselli dei napoletani


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2014)

3-1 mertens, finita


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Finita 3-1 Mertens ciao Fiorentina Ciao.


----------



## aleslash (3 Maggio 2014)

Che giocatore mertens


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2014)

Sono riusciti a subire un gol in superiorità numerica.

Grande Montella! Una sicurezza quando c'è da perdere!


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Maggio 2014)

Che CU.LO il Nabule   
Pure Benny in quanto a sedere non scherza


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

Prenderlo noi Mertens no eh


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2014)

il napoli ha avuto un fondoschiena molto capiente stasera, meritava di molto la fiorentina, che di fatto (forse anche per com'è iniziata la gara) non ha giocato i primi 20 minuti

stiazzi comunque


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

Cuadrado ne avrebbe fatti un paio stasera tranquillamente


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

I soliti tifosi


----------



## raducioiu (3 Maggio 2014)

Come rovinare i festeggiamenti della propria squadra, che mentecatti.


----------



## aleslash (3 Maggio 2014)

I napoletani vanno a sfottere i fiorentini


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Come rovinare i festeggiamenti della propria squadra, che mentecatti.



Si veramente


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Maggio 2014)

Cioè, dopo tutto quello che è successo prima, permettono un'invasione di campo? Mah...


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2014)

niente, il napoli si conferma la squadra più tutelata d'italia, nonché la più esaltata (forse anche più della juve)

a loro è permesso far iniziare con 40 minuti di ritardo una partita e successivamente invadere il campo creando casino, sfottò contro di loro non si possono fare pena la chiusura degli stadi...

eh vabbè


----------



## aleslash (3 Maggio 2014)

Hanno sfondato la porta....


----------



## aleslash (3 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> niente, il napoli si conferma la squadra più tutelata d'italia, nonché la più esaltata (forse anche più della juve)
> 
> a loro è permesso far iniziare con 40 minuti di ritardo una partita e successivamente invadere il campo creando casino, sfottò contro di loro non si possono fare pena la chiusura degli stadi...
> 
> eh vabbè


Veramente oh, incredibile


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Maggio 2014)

Volevano rubarsi la rete,sbrotfl.

Alla fine,il bello dei pregiudizi è che sono tutti veri. Tutti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2014)

comunque la fiorentina nei primi 20 minuti non ha proprio giocato, ha quasi sicuramente influito il clima di guerra che c'era nello stadio grazie alla curva del napoli

stanno facendo rivedere la palla gol di ilicic, beh matri una cosa buona l'ha fatta


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2014)

Tralasciando i commenti extra calcistici, il Napoli ha meritato la vittoria, la viola ha sofferto la mancanza di veri punti di riferimento in avanti. Montella doveva inserire matri prima per dare più profondità alla squadra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Volevano rubarsi la rete,sbrotfl.
> 
> Alla fine,il bello dei pregiudizi è che sono tutti veri. Tutti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> niente, il napoli si conferma la squadra più tutelata d'italia, nonché la più esaltata (forse anche più della juve)
> 
> a loro è permesso far iniziare con 40 minuti di ritardo una partita e successivamente invadere il campo creando casino, sfottò contro di loro non si possono fare pena la chiusura degli stadi...
> 
> eh vabbè


Aggiungi che a decidere tutto questo è un figlio di un boss...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> niente, il napoli si conferma la squadra più tutelata d'italia, nonché la più esaltata (forse anche più della juve)
> 
> a loro è permesso far iniziare con 40 minuti di ritardo una partita e successivamente invadere il campo creando casino, sfottò contro di loro non si possono fare pena la chiusura degli stadi...
> 
> eh vabbè



li odio più della Juve


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2014)

Dalle mie parti sembra Capodanno


----------



## Jaqen (4 Maggio 2014)

Bene. La follia ultras: spero che più persone possibili abbiano visto e abbiano vomitato mentre quei mentecatti facevano DANNI.
Che vomito.


----------



## juventino (4 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Volevano rubarsi la rete,sbrotfl.
> 
> Alla fine,il bello dei pregiudizi è che sono tutti veri. Tutti.



Shhhh zitto che l'osservatorio impone allo staff di bannarti per discriminazione territoriale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Maggio 2014)

Napoli ed i napoletani. Mamma mia

Squadra forte, il resto è da mani nei capelli


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Maggio 2014)

credo fosse l'obiettivo minimo che il napoli potesse raggiungere a questo punto,de laurentiis era partito con ben altre ambizioni.Diciamo che con questa coppa italia han salvato una stagione che altrimenti si sarebbe rivelata piuttosto deludente


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Maggio 2014)

ma comunque ora che la lega pro torna ad essere Serie C unica non sarebbe possibile fare una riforma di sta coppetta?

tutte le 60 squadre professioniste ammesse con scontri diretti a sorteggio in casa della più "debole", questa sarebbe la formula migliore


----------



## Djici (4 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Montella doveva inserire matri prima per dare più profondità alla squadra.



pure allegri lo aveva capito


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma comunque ora che la lega pro torna ad essere Serie C unica non sarebbe possibile fare una riforma di sta coppetta?
> 
> tutte le 60 squadre professioniste ammesse con scontri diretti a sorteggio in casa della più "debole", questa sarebbe la formula migliore


Questa sarebbe davvero una gran cosa


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma comunque ora che la lega pro torna ad essere Serie C unica non sarebbe possibile fare una riforma di sta coppetta?
> 
> tutte le 60 squadre professioniste ammesse con scontri diretti a sorteggio in casa della più "debole", questa sarebbe la formula migliore



Il problema è che tantissimi stadi non sono all'altezza, non riuscirebbero ad ospitare neanche i familiari dei giocatori.


----------

